# How often do you eat 2-minute/ramen noodles?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I will avoid the Asian ones even though I have cravings for them once in a while. They are high in sodium and saturated fat!

I don't mind the Western noodles because they are a "healthier" option.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

mysterioussoul said:


> they are high in sodium and saturated fat!


 omagawd!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Not often, they give me stomach cramps. (before they exit....)


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

about once a day.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

anytime I please because those things don't scare me!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe once every month or two.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Here in the UK you can get 'Pot Noodle' OMG! these things are delish!

I usually eat at least one per week. They are typical student food, but its OK to have only one or two per week. There are a lot of different flavors.
I also like those instant noodles you get that are in the block, that you boil in the microwave......!!!!!!!
















LOL, this commercial was banned off TV because it depicted the Welsh as pot noodle eating no brainer miners.

These are Bachelor's Super noodles. These are like the more expensive instant noodles youll get. The Curry ones are also DELISH!


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Never ate them :um


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Super noodles


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Never. Haven't eaten those things in over a decade.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Super noodles


RIGHT ON BRO! LOL!

Have you ever went to TESCO or morrisons and tried like the really cheap o things for about 11p.?......they are actually not bad, unless I am a noodle ****, with very low noodle expectation. lol.:b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like them crunched up (uncooked) in salads, and I also put them in stir fry. I skip the seasoning pack and just use my own.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had one last week. First time in months.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to eat the block ones raw as a kid. Yeah, it sounds weird, but I did. 

Idk, occasionally. Like a snack type thing if there's nothing else in the house or if I want one... so like once every 2/3 weeks idk.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

This thread reminded me about mamee noodles, no cooking required or anything.

I used to eat these in primary school all the time, they sold them in the canteen. Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hardly ever.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I used to eat them about once or twice a day a few years ago. I don't eat them anymore though. I do want to though. I mainly now eat the morning star veggie burgers.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Once every two years.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Very rarely. When I was in the USArmy, we would eat them 'raw' almost every day whenever we trained in the field.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not for over 25 years


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm eating some right now lol.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Not usually but today I had some at work, I brought them from home since they have a water cooker in our office. Better than sandwiches and the soup they have there is disgusting.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Once a week


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rarely. I occasionally have cravings for Pot Noodles but that happens once a year or something, I never eat actual Ramen, which is sad x_x


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Not too often, but these are my go to noodles.










So delicious.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Every other week sometimes 3 times a week. Going to the Korean supermarket to buy ramyeon is a monthly thing for me. I like it spicy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Blech. I've never had them...never will. They look/smell horrible...the 'nutrition' label prevents me from having anything to do with them anyways.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Everyday. Yum.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like them, I buy ones imported from Asia as well as the normal ones. Shin Ramyun is delicious, nice and spicy! The Asian ones often have 2-3 different flavor packets: a powder, a liquid, and vegetables typically.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe once every 4 or 5 months -I get sick of them if I eat them frequently.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Usually about once a week. Sometimes only once a month.


----------

